# Boyz N The Hood Impala



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of the color of the Impala in boyz n the hood?

Also anyone have any pics of the car they could drop in would be sweet


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

get some color swatches and hold them up to the computer screen... :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

champagne gold


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 29 2010, 02:39 AM~19188106
> *get some color swatches and hold them up to the computer screen... :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Nov 29 2010, 07:23 PM~19193800
> *champagne gold
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Nov 27 2010, 07:47 PM~19177822
> *Does anyone know the name of the color of the Impala in boyz n the hood?
> 
> Also anyone have any pics of the car they could drop in would be sweet
> *


I believe it's called "Fawn".


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

heres all the info on the car.


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...ible/index.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Nov 27 2010, 06:47 PM~19177822
> *Does anyone know the name of the color of the Impala in boyz n the hood?
> 
> Also anyone have any pics of the car they could drop in would be sweet
> *


gold


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Dec 1 2010, 03:59 AM~19204425
> *heres all the info on the car.
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...ible/index.html
> *


not the same car, cube drove "Touch of gold", Hood rich were built years later..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Dec 2 2010, 10:47 AM~19219247
> *not the same car, cube drove "Touch of gold", Hood rich were built years later..
> *


 :uh: he jus stated about the color of the car .. that he painted it the same color like touch of g0ld...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 3 2010, 01:20 AM~19225367
> *:uh:  he jus stated about the color of the car .. that he painted it the same color like touch of g0ld...
> 
> *


YEP CHAMPAGNE GOLD


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

champagne gold? what make what production year... theres literally hundreds of paint codes called "champagne gold" out there


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

that second impala dont even look the same color lol just cuz you use the same color doesnt mean its gonna be the same, all different paints, variances, toners will all make that shit look different.


go to your local paint supplier, and look at color decks and just pick out a gold you like

simple as that...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 27 2010, 06:55 PM~19177872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Mar 11 2011, 11:56 AM~20067773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  what city you stay at homie? where do people cruise at up in Vasalia? I have Familia in Orosi, haven't been there in years, usto go there alot when I was younger chilled out at 3 Rivers


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

not the ride from boys n the hood... but man its hot..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Mar 11 2011, 09:00 PM~20071770
> *  what city you stay at homie? where do people cruise at up in Vasalia?  I have Familia in Orosi, haven't been there in years, usto go there alot when I was younger  chilled out at 3 Rivers
> *


MOONEY BLVD. VISALIA, CALIFORNIA.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

black


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 08:52 PM~20090786
> *black
> *


not training day foolio :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 15 2011, 04:58 PM~20099761
> *not training day foolio :cheesy:
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Mar 11 2011, 09:06 PM~20071823
> *not the ride from boys n the hood... but man its hot..
> 
> 
> ...



good lord thats beautyful


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2011, 11:20 AM~20106041
> *good lord thats beautyful
> *


X2


----------

